# Pup's new grow journal



## Hushpuppy

So I am beginning a new journal here with my latest grow. I have right now one Afghan Kush Auto, which is the biggest one pictured here. I also have to Bubble Crush which are the next size down, and one each of Larry OG Kush and Sugar Black Rose. The BC and SBR were gifted to me by a friend here on the forum. The auto was a freebee from ordering new beans. I wanted to grow several that I had left but all of them died accept this one auto. It floundered for several weeks before finally taking off. I am hoping I can get it done while the others are vegging as my grow space is very limited now. Here are a couple pics. One is my tiny veg space with the 2 T5 2' 4bulb fixtures. The next pic is where I moved the larger plants to my flower space because one of my T5 ffixtures died.

 My flower space is 4'x6' and I have one 400w and one 600w HID. Once the auto is out off there, I will set up a scrog for the next set of plants. I am just happy to be back growing again.  

View attachment veg space 11-14.jpg


View attachment flower room 11-12.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Following. What are they growing in\gonna be eating?


----------



## pcduck

Congrats on growing again.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice set up and happy you are posting up a journal..I will be here.


----------



## Bswe22

Pulling up a chair, looking forward to watching how the pros do it.


----------



## Hushpuppy

They are in coco/pearlite, in net-bottomed pots that are lined with smart pot material so that the coco doesn't fall through into the hydro system that they will be going in soon. Thanks for looking in guys


----------



## tlc7728

Looking nice my friend,glad to see...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Im in Hush....  gl bro  :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Sub'ed and can't wait to see how it all goes!! :aok: 

Very curious how the Bubble Krush is going to come out, heh


----------



## P Jammers

Welcome back!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hello my peeps  Here's a couple pics with the update. I moved the Bubble Krush out of the fflower room(not yet set lights to 12/12) and back into the veg space as I have more lighting back in the veg space. I just did some supercropping and tied the branches down on the AK that is supposed to be an auto but I suspect it is a photoperiod as it is about 6-7 weeks old now. It had a lot of trouble getting started but has been sexually mature now for a couple weeks and isn't showing any fflower development. I am going to scrog it so I will set the screen on it tomorrow and flip the lights in about 10 days.  

View attachment AK12-5.jpg


View attachment AK12-5b.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks for checking in guys n gals


----------



## Bswe22

Nicely done!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Now I did that yesterday afternoon and then went back this afternoon and saw how quickly they have reacted and turned up toward the light. These plants are very resilient when they are healthy  

View attachment AK12-6.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Hushpuppy said:


> Now I did that yesterday afternoon and then went back this afternoon and saw how quickly they have reacted and turned up toward the light. These plants are very resilient when they are healthy



It never ceases to amaze me. This thing has such a tenacious will to thrive. Its no wonder that this plant has conquered the worlds climates.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Here is an update on the new kids. I have the AK sitting in my newly set up hydro scrog, and a couple of kids still in veg but coming along nicely. I have 1 Larry OG in the front and 1 Sugar Black Rose in the back. I forget how old they are, I want to say about 4wks maybe. 

View attachment AK12-18a.jpg


View attachment AK12-18b.jpg


View attachment AK12-18c.jpg


View attachment LOG-SBR-12-18.jpg


----------



## MR1

Looks real nice Hushpuppy, mighty healthy looking plants man.


----------



## Hushpuppy

So the AK is now 23 days since the flip to 12/12. As you can see, I messed up on my timing of flipping and allowed them to come up through the screen way too soon, but I believe the stretch has stopped and they are now fully flowering. I had to lay a ffew of the towers down because they had reached the light. She seems to be quite happy in her coco/hydro with AN Jungle Juice 3part and mother earth tea/Hygrozyme combination. 

 The other 2 girls in veg are just before moving to the flower room. I have been Supercropping and Fimming the Larry OG in the back as she wants to get leggy on me. The Sugar Black Rose is sitting up front looking nice and bushy. I will take some cuttings from these 2 tomorrow to put into my new bubble cloner. Hopefully the cosmos will smile on my Larry cuttings and make them root for me as that is my back pain killer  

View attachment AK01-07.jpg


View attachment log-sbr-01-03.jpg


View attachment log-sbr-01-07.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Sorry if i missed it elsewhere....what type of hydro system are you using? Looks like either top feed or flood and drain.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I am using a top-feeding, recirculating, undercurrent/DWC. Some call it RDWC but I like to incorporate the use of top-feeding as my plants growing in coco coir seem to like it better, and I don't have to bubble the water beneath each plant, only aerate it enough to keep it well oxygenated.

Thanks for checking in my friends


----------



## Hushpuppy

So I decided to build me a new bubble cloner so that I can keep my Larry OG Kush and Sugar Black Rose going, and I get my best results from using a bubble cloner. So for those interested in seeing all involved, here are a few pics: 

View attachment bubble cloner 2015a.jpg


View attachment bubble cloner 2015b.jpg


View attachment LOG-SBR cuttings1.jpg


View attachment LOG-SBR cuttings2.jpg


View attachment LOG-SBR cuttings3.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Green baby mojo for the clones, nice job. I made one of those before and was so proud of myself.


----------



## Lesso

I like the set and forget type of cloning like this. Do you use any cloning gels etc?


----------



## 000StankDank000

Cool hush puppy I wanna build one also.
Can you show pics of the pump and the inside of the tub?
Thanks stank


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Looking good man! :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks guys  Lesso, I use Clonex gel, you see in the 4th picture sitting on the top of the cloner with the lid off.
Stank, there is no pump inside the cloner. Only a couple of large air stones that connect to a medium strength fish tank air pump. This continually aerates the water so that the stems don't drown. It also keeps everything nice and moist. The openings are big enough that the moisture comes out just enough to keep the upper parts off the cuttings moist without having to have a dome over them.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I see the air line. What's the black cord going inside? Hush a heater


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah, in the last picture there on the left side is the air line going in the top left hole and a meat thermometer in the hole to the right of that. And on the left bottom hole is a 50w fish tank heater. I have it set to keep the water temp right about 78f-79f.

Here are a couple pics of the kids: Cuttings still seem to be happy after several days in the cloner.
Afghan Kush is now 4wks into flowering. Space is small so door is hiding some of the AK. 
last pic is the new girls in fflower now. Still being spread out beneath the screen as they have only been in about 3 days now.  

View attachment LOG-SBR-cuttings1-13.jpg


View attachment AK01-13.jpg


View attachment AK-LOG-SBR01-13.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Looking good in there Hush.


----------



## lyfespan

Looks like things are getting crafty in here, nice engineering on the cloner


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks guys  the bubble cloner is quite easy to make. I tried a couple other cloning methods but found with my specific setup that the bubble cloner is the easiest method for me. A key component I think is the foam 1/2" pipe insulation that I cut into little pucks, then cut again to make the hole smaller, about 1/4", to hold the cuttings but still allow the well rooted clone to be removed without damaging the roots, by taking out the ffoam puck and opening it to release the clone.  Hopefully, when they are rooted, I can take some pics to show the next step in the process.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Well I am quite unhappy to say that I have harvested the AK and I have never had a more disappointing harvest since I started growing. I knew this particular plant was afflicted from early on but I had hopes that it would at least be decent. However the buds didn't build hardly at all, I probably didn't get a full oz of smokable bud. I did get a tremendous amount of hash material from it, and nearly as much worthless, immature buds that grew below the canopy. But we live and learn. I am now drying and curing the trim and popcorn buds so that I can make some dry ice hash. It smells very fruity and sweet so I am hoping for some good hash.

My Larry OG Kush and Sugar Black Rose are doing quite well and are smelling wonderful. Ffirst pic is the AK(on the left) just before harvest. You can see just how little the buds are. The Larry is on the right and the SBR is hidden by the AK.
The next pics are the Larry and SBR today in their 5th week of flower looking very happy.  

View attachment AK01-22.jpg


View attachment LOG-SBR2-12.jpg


View attachment SBR2-12.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for the update Hush..  Bummer about the AK... that sucks. The rest look very nice.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes, sure does suck about the AK!  At least in taking it you're making a little more room for the SBR. I tell ya, that SBR should be a winner for you. My pheno was  

Also, you've been out of it for a bit. There's a lot of little things you'll have to remember along the way. Like cleaning up the underside of your canopy! hah :aok: 

Keep us updated! I'm taking stuff down today myself.


----------



## Hushpuppy

The Larry OG Kush and Sugar Black Rose are about 10 days from harvest according to trichomes. heres a few pics  

View attachment LOG-SBR2-12.jpg


View attachment LOG-SBR2-18a.jpg


View attachment LOG2-18c.jpg


View attachment LOG2-28.jpg


View attachment LOG-SBR2-18b.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looks good Hush. Great journal.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks Kraven   If you look closely, you can see the plant on the right is the Larry OG Kush and it stretches about twice as much as the SBR on the left side. Those plants are the same age.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Been a while since I updated the journal. The Larry and the Sugar Black Rose finished just fine. Actually better than fine as I did a split harvest on them and improved the amount of good quality bud from what would have been just popcorn had I taken it all at once. I finished with about 14oz total and was able to use all of the trim and lesser popcorn buds from all of the harvests in this grow room to make some very nice "dry ice hash". here are some pics of it.


----------



## Hushpuppy

forgot to attach the pics :doh: 

View attachment multicrop hash7.jpg


View attachment multicrop hash6.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

Its been a while since I did anything with my journal. I was steadily growing in my little grow space but had an issue and had to kill everything and totally clean out my grow. But I am back in the swing of things again.

This is some new kids; 2 Blue Dream, 1 Sweet tooth, and 1 OGK auto. These kids love the Jungle Juice


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Excellent :aok: 

Can't wait to see how this turns out for you HP


----------



## stonegroove

14oz and a big chunk of hash is a huge yield from a little cab grow, I hope I getthat much, I should start making hash, can't wait to see the new ladies in full swing, good luck man


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks guys. I am looking forward to flowering these. I just popped them 4 weeks ago. The first pic was from yesterday after I set them in the flower space to veg up under the scrog screens that I set today. The second pic is what they looked like 2 weeks ago :O 

View attachment BDST902b.jpg


View attachment BDST818.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

>



Something I'm thinking... now-a-days I remove a LOT of fan leaves. Well, after getting in the training methods I have been lately, I see a good amount of large fan leaves that don't need to be there, good friend.  You remove more than you think you should for the large ones, and the next day your plants thank you like you've never seen before! Basically, I expose most all nodes now-a-days... as I HAVE to with LED's. I'm wondering what type of results you'd get if you defoliate like I do with LED's but with the HPS setup. I'll be finding out this winter, because instead of 1500+w's of heaters up in my room, I'm running two of my 600w hood in another 5x5 tent and exhausting into the room. So I'll be experimenting with a pretty nifty HPS setup again hah  

Rock on HP, those are some super healthy looking plants! And you know what? It's about damn TIME you had something healthy going on. (me too lol)


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks man, I have been watching your grows. I can see that you have come a long way since I first saw your grows. I thought about doing some defoliating later into the flower phase. I hate to remove anything when they are vegging and at the first part of flower building as I feel like those leaves are important in the early going of flower building, but I am open to trying new things.

I am enjoying my little grow. It gives me good smoke that is very appreciated by all who get to partake, and it gives me the spiritual satisfaction of growing and caring for my plants.


----------



## Rosebud

Looking good Hush, nice to see you again!


----------



## stonegroove

Leaves are important,  if the plant didn't need them it wouldn't expend the energy to grow them. Plants are hardy and can take a lot of punishment but I think cutting the leaves off is detrimental to growth. Just myopinion. Love the grow though dude they look green and healthy. MOJO.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I hate to remove anything when they are vegging and at the first part of flower building as I feel like those leaves are important in the early going of flower building, but I am open to trying new things.



My plants respond immediately (the next day) when I remove fan leaves. The nodes shoot RIGHT up and everything really takes over and reaches. I go at them like a weed wacker during veg and the first good week of flowering.. after a bit past a week of flowering I generally slow down with cutting things. With LED's you can't have nodes covered with those big fan leaves... it's detrimental IMO. At least with my cheaper LED's!  

Whatever happens for you, I just hope it's HEALTHY! We can all use a little relief from this years growing!


----------



## sopappy

stonegroove said:


> Leaves are important,  if the plant didn't need them it wouldn't expend the energy to grow them. Plants are hardy and can take a lot of punishment but I think cutting the leaves off is detrimental to growth. Just myopinion. Love the grow though dude they look green and healthy. MOJO.



 Keep in mind that this is one clever plant. I think they grow those luscious fan leaves for the deer and vermin...... if you're indoors, you don't need them


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Especially leaves that are attached to main stem and are JUST below where a node is... useless. 

Ohhhh time to get some flack! ahahaha


----------



## stonegroove

sopappy said:


> Keep in mind that this is one clever plant. I think they grow those luscious fan leaves for the deer and vermin...... if you're indoors, you don't need them



Those would be some chilled deer, imagine them trying to run


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks Guys  You know I have seen before when My Bro was growing that he would cull the lower leaves as the branches came out and it seemed like it made them bushier if I remember correctly. I will try it one of the 2 Blue Dream plants and leave the other one to how I normally do and see which does what. Hey a new experiment. I haven't done one of these in a while.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Ok guys; I went in this morning and defoliated one of my 2 Blue dream plants. I left the other BD and the Sweet tooth beside it undefoliated. I keep bending and spreading the branches out. We will be able to compare the results. This test will not be a perfectly scientific test as the defoliated plant is in a space that is about 40% bigger space than the other one. But I think it will be enough to be able to extrapolate some decent findings 11wks from now (9wks flower and 2wks dry and partial cure before weighing)  

View attachment BD906 defoliate.jpg


View attachment BDST906 nondefoliate.jpg


----------



## stonegroove

Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Hushpuppy

So it has been a week since I began the defoliation test. The plants are doing quite well and growing rapidly. I have taken leaves 3x now on the one Blue Dream and I can certainly tell that that the bud sites are increasing as I have been having to do a lot of tucking. Unfortunately, I was unable to get in to see them all weekend so many of the shoots have grown too high to tuck, but they are beginning their second week of flower so I am hoping that all the stretch now is just bud stretch. 
The first pic is the defoliated Blue dream. The second pic is the nondefoliated BD on the left and ST on the right 

View attachment BD914 defoliate.jpg


View attachment BDST914 nodefoliate.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It looks like the difference is night and day 
 Everything's looking really good HP!


----------



## Hushpuppy

So I went away for a long weekend and left the girls to do their own thing. I came back to find them happily growing and unfortunately stretching like crazy(but that's expected). You can barely tell any difference in the 2 Blue Dream plants that are being compared. The one that was defoliated 3x has grown back so many leaves that the only way to tell any difference is that the non-defoliated plant has more larger fan leaves. I just hope the stretch stops real soon as I am quickly running out of ceiling clearance. 

View attachment BBOGSW922.jpg


View attachment BBOG922.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> The one that was defoliated 3x has grown back so many leaves that the only way to tell any difference is that the non-defoliated plant has more larger fan leaves.



I defoliate constantly up till about 2nd week of flowering.. but yes, they grow quite vigorously! 

Your stuff is lookin' great HP! :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks, Yeah they are finishing up their second week of flower right now. I just flushed them and changed over their nutrients to bloom. I really started the defoliation a little late or I suspect I would have more budsites right now.


----------



## Hushpuppy

It looks like the little shop of horrors has taken over my little grow space.  Notice the 12oz red solo cup buried in the jungle. I think I may have misjudged the timing on my scrog as these are at least 2' above the screen now :doh:

On the other hand, the OG Kush auto is doing nicely  

View attachment BD927.jpg


View attachment BDST927.jpg


View attachment OGKauto927.jpg


----------



## Sin inc

Welcome to the club hush I did the same thing with my hempy buckets


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Something I'm thinking... snipped
> because instead of 1500+w's of heaters up in my room, I'm running two of my 600w hood in another 5x5 tent and exhausting into the room. So I'll be experimenting with a pretty nifty HPS setup again hah



Not a good idea to use exhaust(ed) air from one room to feed another.
If you're taking fresh air through a light tube in one room to the input of another room, well now, that's downright clever.
But I think the glass in the tube blocks some rays, dunno.
(sorry for the buttinsky HP)


----------



## Hushpuppy

No problem; I know his setup and he has plenty of fresh air coming in from outside while several of his tents are exhausting outside. But what he is talking about is using a couple of the lights in veg to heat the air in the larger room by mixing it with the fresh air. While he will be losing some co2 from the process, I doubt it will be enough to make any real difference in comparison to the amount of heat savings that he will get from it.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I know this sounds risky but I like to use small "dinner light" candles in protected containers to add heat and co2 to the room. They only burn for about 6hrs before they are used up, but they are inexpensive and handy on those coldest nights. You just have to be extra careful and make sure they are in good places.


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> I know this sounds risky but I like to use small "dinner light" candles in protected containers to add heat and co2 to the room. They only burn for about 6hrs before they are used up, but they are inexpensive and handy on those coldest nights. You just have to be extra careful and make sure they are in good places.



Now I see why you don't bake 
Not all that scary, it's not like a horse could kick over your lantern in a barn.
I don't know if they still do it, it must be illegal now but the Germans used to put lit candles in their Christmas trees. Now, THAT is stupid.


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> No problem; I know his setup and he has plenty of fresh air coming in from outside while several of his tents are exhausting outside. But what he is talking about is using a couple of the lights in veg to heat the air in the larger room by mixing it with the fresh air. While he will be losing some co2 from the process, I doubt it will be enough to make any real difference in comparison to the amount of heat savings that he will get from it.



ahah, that big cub scout jamboree room, and no smell veg, now I get it.


----------



## Kraven

Looking nice HP, everything sure grows back quick huh


----------



## Hushpuppy

That's it Sopapy  Yeah I imagine the Germans were happy when electric candles were invented :doh:

Thanks Kraven, they do grow quickly. I can barely tell any difference between the defoliated plant and the non defoliated plant at this point except that there seems to be more branches on the defoliated plant. I can't wait to see the final results. I was worried for a while that they were going to keep stretching into the lights but I think they have quit stretching (I hope).


----------



## hippy59

I use the same 2x4 screening as you, but I also used some twine from the garden store to break the 4 inch length to make even 2 inch squares. worked a little better for me.

may want to get some bird netting to toss across the tops of those big girls for support.

looking good.


----------



## Hushpuppy

So the girls are doing very well. Actually the girls in the flower room are doing too well and have taken over the whole space. But they are rocking and smell fantastic  The first pic is my pH pen showing how far the pH can drop sometimes, but as long as it doesn't stay there long its not a problem. 

View attachment pHpen1013.jpg


View attachment BDST1010.jpg


View attachment BDST1010a.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

Here is a few pics of my OGKush auto that I ended up growing in my little veg cabinet. And my Blue Dream clone that I have already begun defoliating to create significant branching so that it can be put in place of 2 plants in the flower room and scrogged. 

View attachment BDclone1013.jpg


View attachment OGKauto1010.jpg


View attachment OGKauto1010a.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

The auto has 2 more weeks and is smelling heavenly. I wish I had the room and lighting to have put her under much more wattage light. The Blue dream has about 3.5wks left to go


----------



## yarddog

Looking good hush.   You ain't kidding.  I don't think you could see the other side if you had to.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

WOO!! Good run HP, I'm happy for you!! 

I see you're catching on to this defoliating thing eh? Since I have a 4x4 room with two 600w HPS, I'm getting my proper attempt at seeing how they react with the same training methods but with HPS... I'm thinking I should've done this a lot longer ago! 

Hush, that stuff looks great man. Good on ya!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Well there is one harvest down, and 3 more to go 
I got a pretty nice haul of buds from this OG Kush auto that smells amazing. I got a lot of scissor hash that has been curing for just 2 days. I had to try it and it was amazingly smooth and fantastic flavor like sandalwood and nutmeg. As I expected, the high was real heady but very clear, no body. I think as the buds cure this will change to a more blended high.

The Blue dream are looking oh so nice now. In a week from this Saturday I will be taking the first cuts. Its hard to judge in the pics but some of those buds are as big around as my wrist. :farm: 

View attachment OGKauto harvest10-15.jpg


View attachment BD1027-15.jpg


View attachment BD1027-15a.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

Well I weighed my haul from the OGKush auto after moving the buds to curing and was shocked as **** to find that I pulled 4oz13g from that single plant.  I am dying to try it but not yet, :farm::ccc:
the second pic is the root ball from the OGKauto. I like how the roots disperse throughout the coco croutons. 

View attachment OGKauto bud1102.jpg


View attachment OGKauto rootball.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Nice work HP.


----------



## Killertea08

Awesome grow you have there Hush, I still can't get that hash picture out of my head lol.  When my grow is done i'm definitely going to run some bubble hash!  Cheers!:joint4:


----------



## sunakard2000

lol i was just thinking, "ha! everyone uses Fisker clippers"  because well they rock... but THREE!!! lol does one really need that many clippers HAHAHA!


----------



## Kraven

~smile~ I have three too HP, when your trimming the gummy dank I grow it's quicker to use them till they are too gummed up, then switch and at about the end of # 3 it's time to stand up and I use the break time to clean them and then get back in gear.


----------



## mrcane

Wow ..Where Have I been....Very nice work H.P..... Impressive....


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> I know this sounds risky but I like to use small &quot;dinner light&quot; candles in protected containers to add heat and co2 to the room. They only burn for about 6hrs before they are used up, but they are inexpensive and handy on those coldest nights. You just have to be extra careful and make sure they are in good places.



 Just browsing the pictures  and stumbled across this. I have my lamp off for flower during the day and it gets cool in there, I guess candlelight is a no-no then though, right? That's when I need the extra heat and I was thinking of a small propane heater, but isn't there visible red light there too? Open flame? man, that's ballsy, is it a lot of CO2?  I just spend as much time in there as I can hahaha I was even considering a guinea pig


----------



## Rosebud

What a root system you had going with all those feeder roots. wonderful.  And congrats on the big haul.. that one plant up there is gorgeous.  way to go Hush.


----------



## grass hopper

Kraven said:


> ~smile~ I have three too HP, when your trimming the gummy dank I grow it's quicker to use them till they are too gummed up, then switch and at about the end of # 3 it's time to stand up and I use the break time to clean them and then get back in gear.


 
hi krave, gotta say i got 2 fiskars like pups. like them for many leaves growing thru buds. haircut method. i better like finger holes, teflon coated, more pointy for xtra tite spaces. ck out amazon site for craft sissors. ordered "tonic studios,TIM HOLTZ,#817 kush grip, non-stick teflon micro snips". also "dmc 6127/3, 3 3/4 inch" also "e k tools precision teflon small. all 3 look perfect. bout $10. have tried many types. fav has been "ek tools. these others look even better. i leave in shot glass with rubbn alcohol for 5 min. wipes clean in 2 strokes. yap,yap,yap sorry..  

nice grow pup! wanted to say something else but forgot.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Sorry I haven't updated lately; Thanks for the kind words. I have 3 pairs of fiskers because 2 are for trimming and one is a larger pair for doing heavy branches.

So the old kids are done flowering, dried and cured. And most of it is gone already. but the new kids are beginning their 7th week of flower. I really fell behind on this 

Rose you like roots? here are a few pics of the roots from the Blue dream as I was cleaning out the hydro system after completing the harvest. 

View attachment final cleanup12-1c.jpg


View attachment final cleanup12-1e.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

Lets see if I can dig up a few bud pics of the last haul  

View attachment BD11-19.jpg


View attachment STbud11-19.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

Now for the new kids  

View attachment BDST1-15.jpg


View attachment BD1-15.jpg


----------



## mrcane

How Sweet it is....Nice Harvest....Look at those Kids???, Well Done !!!


----------



## sunakard2000

:holysheep: OMG those roots... holy cow!!! you sure got this growing thing down pat bro... lol what a flustercluck of roots... wow... i just dont know what else to say hahahaha that is simply amazing...


----------



## grass hopper

nice buds. am doing ur tub curing with the cheese wrecks. let u know. like it so far. thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy

Just remember to gently turn your buds every day so that they don't stay in the same spot and form mildew.


----------



## Hushpuppy

sunakard2000 said:


> :holysheep: OMG those roots... holy cow!!! you sure got this growing thing down pat bro... lol what a flustercluck of roots... wow... i just dont know what else to say hahahaha that is simply amazing...


 
I'll tell you the key to those roots is that there is a large round air stone buried inside of that root mass  I kid you not. In the next pics you can see the hose going through the mass and in the other you can see the ends of the air stone as it is a dual stone that forms an H. It is a specialized air stone that puts out micro bubbles. 

View attachment final cleanup12-1f.jpg


View attachment final cleanup12-1c.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Holy roots batman!  wow


----------



## Killertea08

My goodness!  I gotta try hydro in the future!


----------



## sopappy

grass hopper said:


> ................ yap,yap,yap sorry..
> 
> nice grow pup! wanted to say something else but forgot.



 non-stick hahaha I love it craft scissors, great tips, why apologize for that? ramble on!


----------



## sopappy

Killertea08 said:


> My goodness!  I gotta try hydro in the future!



 careful.... he just makes it look easy, my roots don't look like that.


----------



## Killertea08

Yeah ur right Sopappy there is a learning curve with all hydro systems, some easy some a pain in the ***.  I will start with DWC when I can, very impressed with some journals I have read in the past.  1 five gallon bucket in dwc turns into a monster scrog under a 1000 watt light!  I'm drooling now gotta stop while im ahead.  Cheers!


----------



## sunakard2000

one big thing with DWC is the air stone(s)... if you are serious about it spend the extra money and make sure you get the best air stones and air pump, thats the cause of the insane root masses, proper and crazy oxygenation of the water is key to having those monsters, when i did a DWC i kinda halfa**ed it and went with an organic variation and i had to go way overboard with the pump and air stones to have an insane root mass otherwise it was kinda puny... also personally i prefer organic soil growing since its so much more idiot proof and easier to make adjustments when needed since its all about the soil and microbes rather then ppm and ph which is just annoying to me... i guess i prefer the plug and play style, or set it and forget it kinda growing lol, i already have so much that needs to be done i just cant afford adding more time required with synthetic/hydro... but to each his own, and from experience even a totally borked organic dwc yielded amazing results... the few runs i did the plants were easily 4-5 times the size of a soil grown plant of the same age lol... but it was a lot more work. not trying to push you away just inform you that there is much more to it and you gotta be right on the money every single time or things can snowball down hill fast.


----------



## sopappy

Killertea08 said:


> Yeah ur right Sopappy there is a learning curve with all hydro systems, some easy some a pain in the ***.  I will start with DWC when I can, very impressed with some journals I have read in the past.  1 five gallon bucket in dwc turns into a monster scrog under a 1000 watt light!  I'm drooling now gotta stop while im ahead.  Cheers!



 Water is much fussier as far as environment goes. I thought I was pretty tidy but I got pythium first try. And you're fussing over ambient and water temperatures. And the feeding! It took at least half a dozen of these guys to explain that ramp stuff but it all falls in to place eventually........HA!


----------



## sopappy

sunakard2000 said:


> one big thing with DWC is the air stone(s)...  ======snipped=========== things can snowball down hill fast.



 Hi HP, pardon, (hope this isn't rude)  Yep, I agree, it's all about oxygen in DWC.  I have a bunch in dirt (something about it) and water and both just starting flowering. The biggest difference I notice is the thickness of the stalk, and that's got to be a good sign!
It's only a drag when things don't make sense. That was my biggest struggle. I'm kinda liking it now, I've even started adjusting my own pH with Apple Cider Vinegar every morning.


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> I'll tell you the key to those roots is that there is a large round air stone buried inside of that root mass  I kid you not. In the next pics you can see the hose going through the mass and in the other you can see the ends of the air stone as it is a dual stone that forms an H. It is a specialized air stone that puts out micro bubbles.



 This one almost slipped by.... my stone is sitting on the bottom of my bucket. Did you actually plant yours in the middle of that mass?? or did that monster just gobble up your stone? I often wonder whether the things get wrapped up in roots and rendered useless.... I guess not. 
and why is it a small square like when your tub is bigger, fascinating, shouldn't it be a ball, why didn't it, you got it wrapped in something? it's almost like it left room for the water to circulate. wow, this is blabbermouth pot, sorry HP....


----------



## Hushpuppy

No problem guys  I agree that hydro can be quite challenging. I personally would recommend against doing DWC unless you have a small grow. I like to keep things simple but hydro takes continuous maintenance because it can change very quick. I highly recommend that anyone interested in hydro on a medium scale should do RDWC. I think it makes things easier for doing adjustments and water changes. You don't have to try to lift the plants out of a dirty bucket and move to a fresh bucket every week.

Hydro is easier than most people think but it just looks complicated. once you understand it, its just a routine that you dial in  with the Advanced Nutrients Jungle Juice 3 part, its quite easy. 5ml of each of the 3 parts(per gal of water) throughout the adult stage of vegging along with 5ml of calmag as I am in coco coir in my pots. During flower, I do some things a little different but not a lot. 

That root mass formed around the air stone because the roots want that oxygen. I imagine that when they were floating in the water, the root mass was more like a ball than a square.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Latest pics of the new girls: These are the Blue Dream. They are one week out from doing the first harvest on them. 

View attachment BD2-1.jpg


View attachment BD2-1a.jpg


----------



## tlc7728

Looking good my friend...


----------



## grass hopper

i swear i see button foxtails on top or am i wrong. i love them.


----------



## bud88

grass hopper said:


> i swear i see button foxtails on top or am i wrong. i love them.



He sure does have this strain figured out!!(along with quite a few more)

:48:
Think I need to send you a plane ticket when I decide to pop my Blueberry Punch seeds my friend!


----------



## mrcane

Beautiful Girls you have there Hush......


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks fellas  I try to dial them in over time as I learn more about a strain so that I can get them as good as possible.  I should be doing my first harvest on Monday


----------



## Hushpuppy

Heres a few close ups of the BD that should be getting first harvest this week end. and a couple pics of the new kids. Right now I have the older kids as Sweet Tooth. The newest kids are 3wk old Goji From Bodhi seeds.  

View attachment BD2-06c.jpg


View attachment BD2-06d.jpg


View attachment BD2-06e.jpg


View attachment Goji2-10babies1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

So beautiful HP, that is awesome. Why the taco leaf? I can't remember what causes that. Man, they look nice.. great job Hush.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Taco leaf can sometimes be caused by early magnesium deficiency in some plants. In this case, they have plenty of magnesium and the pH stays well in range most of the time but these started doing this, as did my Sweet Tooth that is in the same space when I replace the 400whps with a 600w, giving a total of 1200w in the grow space, which is pretty intense for the space. I am thinking that with the low humidity that I have been seeing (20-30%) in 55f-65f air that comes in at the bottom, the combination of the 2 is causing the leaves to over-dry. I may end up cutting back to 75% on my lights on the next run to see if that changes anything. 

Here are some freshly picked flowers  

View attachment BD2-14a.jpg


View attachment BD2-14b.jpg


----------



## grass hopper

those fxtails, rosetts look wicked white. under the lope mine were very impressive. Very nice pup!


----------



## mrcane

Looking Really Nice Pup!!!!!Yum!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Its been a few weeks since I did an update here. I have been quite sick for the past couple months. But I am better now. I did manage to get all of my bud harvested and curing now. I also have set my next girls in flower which are all 3 Sweet Tooth. 

I used a new tool in the bud business. The first pics are the "SpinPro" bud trimmer. pretty good unit but not real worth it for a closet grower, in my opinion. 

View attachment Harvest2-14a.jpg


View attachment harvest2-14b.jpg


View attachment harvest2-14c.jpg


View attachment harvest2-14d.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

After harvesting everything I ended up getting 16oz dry off the one Blue dream  but only 2.25oz of decent buds off the Sweet Tooth.
the first3 picks are BD. the 4th pic is the stump of the plant that grew a full pound under scrog in a 2'x4' space(within the wood frame)  last pic is ST bud up close. lots of acorn buds but super tasty, and silky smooth. 

View attachment BD2-17a.jpg


View attachment BD2-14a.jpg


View attachment BD3-05.jpg


View attachment BD tree stump3-19.jpg


View attachment STbud3-27a.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

some St bud up close enough to smell. This stuff has to be the sweetest smelling and the smoothest I have ever had  

View attachment STbud3-27b.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

So the problem I had with the Sweet Tooth not giving me but 2oz came from me topping it too much and then not cleaning out under the canopy. I got a massive amount of popcorn buds under the canopy but I was able to do a graduated harvest on them and allow them to ripen some so that I can use them in my hash material.

I expect a nice hash session from this pile, at least 16oz of trim and buds  

View attachment hashmt3-27.jpg


----------



## Grower13

nicely done HP.........
:48:


----------



## sbrooks

Well Guys I am in love with Afgan Kush, well a friend of mine who also grows these beautiful flowers in his house under the LED's, let me taste those buds. :48:
Well I wish I can also grow that. Well I am learning, once I have my own, it will be a big party time.


----------



## sbrooks

ahhh so:fly::heart: many buds!!!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks, Harvest is always a magical time  The Sweet Tooth didn't produce well the last run but that was my fault for not cleaning out the canopy sooner. The buds that I did get are amazingly smooth and sweet with faint hints of earthy mango. When I open it up it smells like Kelloggs fruit loops. 
The Blue Dream for all its fat bud glory ends up being pretty flat for me. My boys like it but it doesn't have a flavor I like. Piney and a little peppery with a very heady high, but mixes good with more body smokes, for a double whammy.

Here are the new girls in flower @2 weeks. All three are Sweet Tooth  

View attachment ST3-21a.jpg


View attachment ST3-21b.jpg


View attachment ST3-31.jpg


View attachment ST4-3.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Hush, i love those rosettes. SO pretty. That sweet tooth is a nice auto.. tempted to grow that. how long do auto's take all together?


----------



## Hushpuppy

It varies with different strains. The OG Kush I had that I sent you some of was a couple free seeds that I got from CaliConnection. I think I vegged them for 5wks and then as soon as they started preflowering, it went strait to flower. I think that one was 10wks from sprout to harvest.

These Sweet Tooth plants are photoperiod. 10-12wks flower. 10wks for more heady and 12wks for more body/lock. Rose I may have to send you a taste of this ST. Every time I open a jar it smells like fruit Loops cereal and it has a nice relaxing body stone.


----------



## Rosebud

You are a great grower Hushpuppy. I have 30 seeds started.... can't wait to get out doors again. who knew? I didn't think i would like outdoor. The sweet Tooth is awesome.


----------



## Hushpuppy

My new girls in veg: 2 Goji (special edition) and 1 Pineapple Chunk, and my little ST clone in the back to save the phenotype  

View attachment Goji2-10babies1.jpg


View attachment Goji2-10babies2.jpg


View attachment Goji2-20.jpg


View attachment Goji3-03.jpg


View attachment Goji3-19.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

Most recent Goji girls. I have to keep these this small for another 9wks. I think I am going to have to clone them. They are already 10wks old now. I have been doing hardcore topping to keep them the size they are now. 

View attachment Goji-PC3-29.jpg


View attachment GojiPC4-04.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

You are gifted at cloning. Just beautiful.


----------



## Hushpuppy

So I got the Sweet Tooth harvested and dried/curing. Some really good smoke but a little too "sleepy" for an everyday smoke. Amazing funky/sweet flavor.

The 2 Goji girls and 1 Pineapple Chunk are now setting in flower. currently in the second week.  The first pic is the 3 girls on 6-20. The next 2 are from 6-25 

View attachment GojiPC6-20.jpg


View attachment Goji6-25.jpg


View attachment PC6-24.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

So the Goji girls and the lone Pineapple chunk are now entering their 4th week of flower. I was told that the Goji stretches a bit so I was expecting them to grow up from the canopy screen some. I actually expected the PC to stretch more as the strain I grew several years ago stretched a very good amount. However, that isn't the case here this go around. 

View attachment GojiPC7-05.jpg


View attachment PC7-05.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Looking nice as usual HP..


----------



## sopappy

Rosebud said:


> Looking nice as usual HP..



ya, it gets pretty tame after awhile, they're like textbook photos out of a "how to" manual. I come here when i get tired of looking at mine.

dammit, HP, knock something over, yer grows are booooorriiiinng


----------



## yarddog

Yeah that.    Make a mess or something.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Lol, trust me, I make more messes than I care to show :doh: But in the flower room, I try to keep that working like a machine if I can.  Thanks for looking in everyone


----------



## Hushpuppy

Lets see if this knocks over something  The Goji girls and PC beginning 7th week of 10wk flower. first pic is Goji. second pic is Pineapple chunk. 

View attachment GojiPC7-23.jpg


View attachment PC7-23.jpg


----------



## sopappy

Beautiful plants as usual, HP.
I'm thinking you didn't need that screen or it was too low.
What did I miss?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Latest pics of the kids. I can't get in enough now to take pics of the PC but these are Goji falling over from the weight being on too stretched branches. I'm going to tie them up tonight so I don't get mildew from them laying on each other. The last pic is a lower bud that I was trying to capture all of the resin glands that are everywhere on this plant  

View attachment Goji7-27.jpg


View attachment Goji7-30.jpg


View attachment Goji7-30a.jpg


----------



## sopappy

Great timing, HP, I just fell off my chair.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Pappy, this strain stretches like crazy (I was told by the person who gave me the beans for them). I tried to scrog them but they just kept growing and stretching. The screen is still there but buried. For the next run of this I am going to have to build a second screen about 2' above the first as they have reached nearly 3' above the screen


----------



## Gooch

nice looking flower tent bro you are kicking its ***


----------



## Hushpuppy

Well here is the first cut of the Goji. That is about 1/3 of the total taken in first cut. Now I will let them go for another week to allow the now open lower canopy buds to develop more.  

View attachment IMG_20161102_115210546.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Excellent job pup keep up the good work


----------



## Hushpuppy

So for those who don't know, I had a fire in my grow house the day after Christmas. I lost everything but the building and had to do significant rebuilding to get it back straight. 

I now have new kids growing in my "new" grow house. I now have 3 LSD and 2 Blackberry Dream coming along at 2wks old. The oddball in the pic is an unknown bean that I am babysitting for a friend. 

View attachment IMG_20170309_145709577_HDR.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I woke up thinking about you today. God i am so glad you weren't killed. I am so sorry for your fire.  so happy to see you.


----------



## Kraven

Looking good HP. Sucks to have a fire, but great to take deep breaths. Lemme know if you need anything to get you restarted. Peace


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thank you guys, I appreciate it. I am back rolling now, and sooo happy to have green lives in my little garden again. I was so incredibly lucky with the fire. I have neighbors that know my situation and they put out the fire as I was gone for the day. They also didn't call 911 so LEO didn't get involved :doh:


----------



## grass hopper

very much looking forward to your grow! gonna be good, i'll bet..


----------



## Hushpuppy

The girls are coming along quite well, although they weren't at all thrilled with being put straight into the coco chips from the root cube. I caught hell trying to cut that stuff away from the roots :doh: only kidding  I believe the roots were drying out too fast. So at 3wks from germ I transplanted them to bigger pots of coir/pearlite mix. I will set up my veg hydrotank next and they will stay in that until sexed. 

View attachment IMG_20170317_132424963_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170319_161551230_HDR.jpg


----------



## sopappy

on the bright-side, you got to re-build your room! Any new toys or jigs we should know about?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Room is too small to be able to make any changes other than expand my veg space a little. The LSD and Blackberry Dream are growing well. will set up hydro system this weekend. Made a little dry ice hash on Thursday and still tired from it :O 

View attachment IMG_20170321_205826404_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170323_122919555.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Girls look good, nice pile of DIH. I need to shake out I have a bunch myself...


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks, they are coming along well. The hash turned out to be quite good. The trim involved had cured for 6 months, and I guess that made it really smooth for hash.

Just got my hydro system set up for the veg space  Had to do it as they had reached the point of needing watered 2x a day. The plant at the far right is in organic soil and not connected to the system. It isn't very happy. Not growing much. Its a bagseed plant that I am babysitting. Soon it will be gone.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Oops, I forgot to attach the pic :doh: 

View attachment IMG_20170327_164510976_HDR.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looking good HP....it's slow going trying to reset a grow room and get used to the "new" room. Hope all is well and you back is feeling great. Peace


----------



## Gooch

little late tips for shaking dry ice hash, attach a bungee cord to support the bucket


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> Room is too small to be able to make any changes other than expand my veg space a little. The LSD and Blackberry Dream are growing well. will set up hydro system this weekend. Made a little dry ice hash on Thursday and still tired from it :O



ohmygawd, I fell off my chair, hollee sheet
what did you use?  a cemet mixer? how big are the bags?
that came out of that little room?!?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks K, yeah it is slow going doing a restart but the kids are beginning to really take off now. A couple more weeks and "hopefully" they will show their sex and then its time for the flower room  Back is doing pretty good. The muscles that go around the hardware still aren't happy and are proving challenging to rehabilitate, especially when I do stuff that I shouldn't. But at least the harpoon that was stuck in my hip is now gone 

Hanging the bags from bungees is not a bad idea. The bags I use are 160micron 5gal but I use a 3 gal bucket to stretch the bag over so that the screen is pulled tight. I used both collected trim and a few jars of older bud that wasn't as tasty as the later bud. It worked out well for making hash, but that hash isn't as clean or pure as say bubble hash, but my guys like it like that as they say it has more flavor. 

I mainly sell that to a single patient that has neuropathy in the middle of his back from a spinal tumor that led him to serious surgery. When the weather is bad he feels like he has a vice around his rib cage. The hash has a hard enough punch to allow him to relax and breathe. That pile of "sand" pressed down to half that size but still ended up yielding about 65 grams. 

I like to save up my trim and allow it to cure for a couple months before making hash with it. It seems to makes it much smoother to smoke.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Hush, nice to see you and your hash. Keep up the good work. Glad you are here hushpuppy.


----------



## grass hopper

hiya cure master, excited to see if yours come out as nice as mine did. lsd is loved by ALL. potent! big fat buds on all main branches. the blackberry dream is just as nice but by far the easiest fastest trimming ever!! for me anyway. i had a bbd clone that i trimmed yesterday and again it had so few leaves and hand plucking does 90% of the trimming, lightning fast..


----------



## sopappy

grass hopper said:


> hiya cure master, excited to see if yours come out as nice as mine did. lsd is loved by ALL. potent! big fat buds on all main branches. the blackberry dream is just as nice but by far the easiest fastest trimming ever!! for me anyway. i had a bbd clone that i trimmed yesterday and again it had so few leaves and hand plucking does 90% of the trimming, lightning fast..



late to the show and hijacking again...
I get the odd plant that is super easy trim like that but I have no idea how it happened... you guys can do it on purpose?
is it in this thread, GH? or can you point me to the technique or is it a strain thing?


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> Oops, I forgot to attach the pic :doh:



Had a flashback there, HP, I thought that fan was a hamster wheel.


----------



## grass hopper

sopappy said:


> late to the show and hijacking again...
> I get the odd plant that is super easy trim like that but I have no idea how it happened... you guys can do it on purpose?
> is it in this thread, GH? or can you point me to the technique or is it a strain thing?



"blackberry dream" from gorilla seeds. i have grown out about 9 of them. all very similar in structure. beautiful and by far the easiest trimming ever, for me. lightning fast with rubber gloves. fat, hard buds. no stringy leaf plucking. VERY IMPRESSED with stuff i ordered from gorilla seeds.

lsd is also great. 25%thc and cbd kicker. everyone loves.. sorry for hi-jack!!

i hate blue dream. 2 BAD experiences..  NEVER GROW AGAIN!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks guys, no worries on the hijacking   Pappy The leaf to bud ratio is very much tied to genetics. There may be a little in structure control but probably not much. That fan does look like a hamster wheel  

Here are some latest pics. I took one of the 3 LSD plants and cut it back down small as I am going to use it for my clone donor and I still have a while before I have to take cuttings. You can see how I did the "mainline" structure control through multiple toppings. Each of these branches will be spread out under the scrog screen. here in about a week. Depending on how fast they grow, I will keep them under 24hrs of light until they fill the screens just a little then flip.

The first pic is a week ago. You can see the little plant over to the side. That plant is the same age as the others but because the roots were damaged in transplanting (I think) it was significantly delayed. Its not part of the group as it belongs to a friend. 

View attachment LSD BBD 4-17.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170404_142430661_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170406_190604331_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170406_190710297_HDR.jpg


----------



## grass hopper

very healthy!! really looking forward to harvest pics and your opinion on smoke..nice job!


----------



## Hushpuppy

The girls have been transplanted to final pots (12" diameter, 2gal) and moved to flower room. I will set the screens on them today so that I can scrog the LSD. The BBD looks to Indica structured to be scrogged but I will set the screen over it so that the buds will have support. I am allowing them a week to get settled and then we flip the lights  

View attachment IMG_20170410_191431623_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170410_123017605_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170410_192253784.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170410_193740391.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

All the girls are coming along nicely and are ending first week in flower. The BBD is a much more stocky "Indica" while the LSD is very "sativa" in structure. The LSD is taking quite well to the scrog and already surpassed it. I suspect I will have to use a second screen a foot above the first one on the LSD for support when the buds get heavy. 

View attachment IMG_20170418_222328887_HDR.jpg


----------



## LungCooking

Very nice!


----------



## grass hopper

WOW! very nice also pup. excited for your flower, finish..


----------



## Hushpuppy

Just an update on the girls. They are growing fat and happy. Just beginning their 6th week today 

View attachment lsd5-17.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170517_210519197_HDR.jpg


----------



## Lesso

Looks great hp. Thats one busy scrog


----------



## grass hopper

very nice pup! i am gonna do coco sometime. impressive!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Killing it HP!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Just got a pic of the girls last night. They are in their 8th week of flower and happy  The buds are doing nice and smelling very rich and sweet. Not very fruity smelling, more sweet musk. They are getting organic tea for the last couple weeks. seems to really punch up the flavor and smell. The resin glands are already looking like they are getting about 50% cloudy.

The Blackberry Dream has the puff balls that are the size of ping pong balls, and the top buds are the size of baseballs. 
The LSD is getting plump and frosty. Not as big of buds but they should still be very nice  

View attachment IMG_20170604_214504128_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170604_214456245_HDR.jpg


----------



## grass hopper

looking very professional pup!! looking forward to some close-ups at harvest.:aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Some latest pics: Girls are at 9weeks done and smelling heavenly  close up buds are LSD 

View attachment IMG_20170616_220108155_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170616_220305167_HDR.jpg


----------



## Lesso

The lsd i grew look exactly like that. Lots of foxtails.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Well the first cut is in  first is a couple of "bud-bats". and a couple of hand grenades. Both from the LSD 

View attachment IMG_20170621_094337838_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170621_094555945_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170621_094616337_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170621_103243472_HDR.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

Here's a few pics from the Blackberry Dream. I stuck a fan leaf in from the BBD to show how big the fan leaves get on that plant. That leaf will cover my whole hand :O 

View attachment IMG_20170621_105509554_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170621_110807078_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170621_124856921_HDR.jpg


----------



## robertr

Nice kickarse buds there HP.


----------



## grass hopper

not many leaves. smoooth smoken ahead. nice job bud!!


----------



## Hushpuppy

thanks guys. Yeah these were not bad for trimming. I should still have enough trim though to make some good hash  Still waiting for the second cut to dry so that I can weigh to see what the final tally is


----------



## Hushpuppy

Forgot to update this from my late spring grow. It did well with a total of 4.5oz of BBD and 14.75oz of LSD. The BBD is not a big producer, and she is subject to fungus attack. But, I am growing one more time because my patients love the flavor and the :hitchair:head/body stone. Many people including myself have tasted sweet Blackberry cobbler, chocolate berry cookies, and buttered corn, in different parts of the buds. 

The bowls in the pics are BBD, 1oz each. Tony the tiger has nothing on my bowl-o-buds  

View attachment IMG_20170907_175232495_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170907_175259649_HDR.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes

Hushpuppy, the results of your gardening speak for themselves but I gotta say, I hope one day to do as well. Very well done sir!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thank you. I do very much enjoy growing


----------



## grass hopper

i have grown both those strains and never got pics that good. congrats!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy

So I got the LSD and BBD harvested, dried and in jars, curing. Not a stellar haul. I think right at 16z total for all 3 plants. I guess I cant complain since that is averaging a little over 5z per plant in a small space.
The new girls are (larger plant on right and 2 clones) Pineapple Chunk from Barney's farm (one of my favorites for nerve pain and IBSD), the other is Strawberry Sour Diesel. The SSD had some issues getting going so she is about 2 weeks behind the PC. 

View attachment IMG_20171026_195924059_HDR.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Healthy looking ladies HP.


----------



## grass hopper

i got some root rot on one of my ssd. the other 3 were super frosty with dark green leaves. cant wait to see your ssd pics!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah I am going to set these girls in flower this Sat.  The second LSD plant's buds are super tasty this time. Last time they took a while before they developed decent flavor, but this one (I think was a different seed than the first ones, so maybe a pheno variation).


----------



## Hushpuppy

Update on the Girls. They are in their first week of flower and seem quite happy in their homes. The SSD on the left has 10 colas coming up that I am bending and spreading out as they grow. The Pineapple Chunk on the right is almost twice the girth.

Interesting thing is that they are already getting trichomes all over the leaves.  No buds have begun growing yet. 

View attachment IMG_20171110_131540995_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20171108_203106921_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20171113_210603539_HDR.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

So the SSD proved to be a strong finisher with a little over 8oz dry, and the PC did a little over 6oz dry. Left me with a very nice pile of hash material.  Here is a pic of the finished and curing buds from the SSD 

View attachment IMG_20180201_211828892_HDR.jpg


----------



## Killertea08

WOW!  I love to SCROG when I grow.  Check out my journal.  The girls are looking great!


----------



## grass hopper

Hushpuppy said:


> So the SSD proved to be a strong finisher with a little over 8oz dry, and the PC did a little over 6oz dry. Left me with a very nice pile of hash material.  Here is a pic of the finished and curing buds from the SSD



wow pup! top shelf.


----------



## ThisBuds4You

I would just like to ask this ,,, could i borrow your green thumb for 1 or 2 grows ? The little ladies are looking very lovely


----------



## Hushpuppy

Thanks fellas. That green thumb will come with time if you keep watching your plants. They will tell you what they want and when. You just have to learn to listen to them.


----------

